# feral rp???



## whitetail91991 (Feb 20, 2019)

anyone interested in a feral style rp?? I'm by no means new to the scene although consider myself a novice at best..
looking for and am open to just about any scenario here although I prefer story orientated rp's with little to no yiff…
whether it be wolf/wolf
pet/owner
pet/pet
or maybe some sort of feral survival style post?? possibly even a rescue??
 possibly even predator/prey
I'm willing to play male or female...and usually stick to the feral roles(Mostly canine or deer)
looking for like minded individuals.. feel free to private message or comment here if interested..
I have a skype and recently a discord(Although I have no idea how to use it xd)


----------



## KittyKat805 (Feb 22, 2019)

whitetail91991 said:


> anyone interested in a feral style rp?? I'm by no means new to the scene although consider myself a novice at best..
> looking for and am open to just about any scenario here although I prefer story orientated rp's with little to no yiff…
> whether it be wolf/wolf
> pet/owner
> ...


I would be willing to join this rp. I have a character that has yet to be used in an rp, and is made specifically for feral rps.
She is a cat, and a very good fighter. She is also good at transforming her look (ie. Looks like a dog with a little mud) and is good at manhandling. If you want to read the scene I wrote up to showcase these abilities, message me and I’d be more than happy to show you.


----------



## AlexanderMuffin (Feb 23, 2019)

I wouldn't mind :3 Telegram is my best place to do RPs


----------



## whitetail91991 (Feb 23, 2019)

AlexanderMuffin said:


> I wouldn't mind :3 Telegram is my best place to do RPs


 All I have to offer is a skype and a discord.. but that being said I haven't figured the discord out just yet


----------



## AlexanderMuffin (Feb 24, 2019)

whitetail91991 said:


> All I have to offer is a skype and a discord.. but that being said I haven't figured the discord out just yet



Ah damn. Okiedokie :3


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Artwatcher40 (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm interested


----------

